
Chromakode's xkcdfools at master - GitHub - iamwil
http://github.com/chromakode/xkcdfools
======
razerbeans
Looks like you can use the Konami code on the site, too. No idea what it does
though.

~~~
roryokane
On xkcd.com, it flashed the screen white and made everything uppercase.

~~~
ahlatimer
Keep doing it for a couple more easter eggs.

